# The DOC test from 3/24............



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

I took the test on 3/24(my 1st. time taking a CS test) and still have not recieved my grade. How long is the typical waiting period?? Thanks!


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&L2=Civil+Service+News+%26+Updates&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd

This is the info from HRD's website. The link above will take you to HRD's Civil Service News and updates page.

*Correction Officer I, Department of Correction*
*Open Competitive Examination*
Exam Date: March 24, 2007​
Examination scores are usually available 90 days after the test date.​Last update: 4/6/2007 4:30 p.m. eastern​


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks!!! I was getting nervous LOL......


----------

